# Wahoo fishing



## Water Scapes

Never wahoo fished, any pointers plan on going end of july


----------



## Magic236

Do a search on the PFF for Wahoo, that should help. Also, search for Wahoo articles in your favorite saltwater fishing mags. You will find plenty of info...good luck.


----------



## Water Scapes

Thanks for the info, Leaving out of Orange Beach, have a 04 21 cc trophy just bought from father he never took it out far, woundering if i have enough boat. i think the edge is about 40 miles from pass. it has 100 gallon fuel tank


----------



## jim t

Do a couple shorter test runs first... fill your gas tank, zero the trip counter on your GPS, make a few shorter trips, fill your tank and check how far you've gone. Do the math and get your mpg.

If you're very close and don't want to chance it, tow the boat over to P'cola and launch from there.

Or you can pull into Sherman Cove for gas but only from the water. Maritime Law says they cannot turn you away if you want fuel. I just called and asked.

Sherman Cove channel is narrow and shallow, hug the redmarkers inbound. The fuel dock shares the same dock as the east ramp, it's on the west side of that dock. Prices can be a bit expensive sometimes. They set the price based on how much they paid for it when it went into their tank. It stays at that price till they refill their tank.

Here's their link:

http://www.naspensacola-mwr.com/water/sherman.htm

You'll need Florida fishing licenses while even justtransiting Florida state waters with fish onboard.

Jim


----------



## Water Scapes

Thanks for the reply, Have 150 Merc. 2 stroke gets about 1.3 to 1.5 mpg about 120 miles round trip to be safe, cutting it kinda close to the edge, if i find flying fish in closer around 100 to 150' of water will there usally be dalphin and wahoo.


----------



## Magic236

I've caught decent Wahoo and some nice Dorado in 100'. The Edge is a good place to troll. Do establish your range, also note that if you troll high speed for Wahoo, you will burn alot of fuel.


----------



## Water Scapes

What is a good speed to troll for wahoo, and can you catch dolphin at that speed, or will you just be targeting wahoo


----------



## Ocean Master

Your trolling speed will depend on what kind of bait/lure you are pulling. Also the sea conditions. If you are pulling hard lures try 5 knots at first then work your way up to 10 to 15 knots. Watch the lures and make sure they are pulling straight and staying down where you want them. The faster you troll you will have to watch your drag setting. You don't want a Wahoo hitting your lure at 50 mph with a tight drag. The higher the speed in trolling the heavier the tackle you will need. 

You can catch Wahoo at regular trolling speeds if you only have lighter tackle in the 30 lb. range. There are articles all over the internet that will give you great information.


----------



## Magic236

You can catch Wahoo and everything else offshore by trolling ballyhoo. A good speed for baits is 5-7KTS. Marlin lures work well between 7- 8.5 KTS. Wahoo plugs work well at 8.5 kts and up. I've caught Wahoo from 4-18KTS. It is hard to troll outboard from 8-13 KTS and it is the least effecient speed. I typically fast troll about an hour on a trip, then slow down the 6-7kts and troll baits with one Wahoo plug in the spread for the rest of the day. You will need to learn what works on your boat and on given lures through trial and error.


----------



## seeryfly

Yikes! Not enought gas for me! If you run into any seas, you'll be burning more per mile trudging through them at a slower pace.


----------



## Bigg J

If you're worried or uncomfortable for now, launch out of p'cola that'll put you a little closer to the edge and nipple. They are both big areas so dont go over your vessels limits.

Dont be crazy check the wx and have fun


----------



## Rag-Tag

Quick question, are you looking to catch some of the offshore wehoos 15#-50# or are you wanting a full grown wahoo maybe like say 40#-100#? Totally different methods and locations, conditions etc. I don't wahoo fish but know those who do and use both ways. I catch them as bycatch and promise you I catch more 60#+ wahoo a year than 90% of the bluewater boats that are "wahoo fishing" or offshore trolling for billfish, tuna dolphin whatever the skipping lures the big ass propwash, teasers, grass, birds etc

I have seen several 100#+ popped right next to me including Jeff Lees MS state record of 111# I believe. To the astonishment of many we let go(for a reason) 3 75#-90#wahoo in 45minutes one dead unfortunately and certain places and times of the year will actually move locations when a 10boat pack on a spot will total say 20 wahoo in a few hours with 12 or more 60#+ and 5 over 75# and 2 90#+. Wild isn't it. Doesn't take near that to win the vast majority of the bluewater tournaments top wahoo spot. If a toad is weighed in one then usually its back to the 45#-55# range for 2nd. Its more common I believe for events to be taken by a fish under 50# than by fish over 70#. Shallowest one for me was a 70# hoo in 65' of water that was not clean. Anyways earlier in the year is a better time but in your boat this may be an avenue you want to research as you will not burn much fuel at all while fishing as you will wehooing but your shortest run unfortunately to anyhoo water would be Pcola Pass to the Nipple and actually start fishing shy of the 29 edge and zigzag through the 150' to the edge of 220' then pretty rapidly over good bottom you'll pass through the 350'-600' depths nd then your at the tip of the tit and can use your success or lack there of from 150'-present to decide to re-zigzag back through that area or work the deeper water over the 100' fathom curve.

Creighton


----------



## Water Scapes

Thanks for the reply Rig Rag, I am looking for the shorter distance, course size always matters but will be happy with small one also. Always bottom fished of dolphin island started fishing from Orange Beach this year, never wahoo fished before done little dolphine fishing before, tired of snapper fishing fighting off other boats, concentrating more on trolling. For now the edge may be little to far,maybe if had another boat to go alone, I have all the safty equ. epirb,hand held vhf, and getting prices on sat. phone may get one this winter. Also looking into new motor 225 Verodo will help fuel so then go out further. Boat is a great boat 21 cc trophy got from father he never took it out very far, So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated not asking for any secrets, just get me in the right direction can learn the rest


----------



## bubu1234

I have a 21' cobia with a 200 hpdi and make that runall the time from OBwith no problem. Gas is not the big issue. It is the weather. You just have to pick your days wisely. My next safetypurchase will be sat weather which would make me more comfortable.


----------



## GaffShot

If the weather is perfect takes about 10 five gallon gas cans with you. Just remember that perfect weather can turn into 7 foot waves in no time. Then you'll burn up all your gas just trying to get home at 8 miles per hour. Maybe you should take 15 extra gas cans. I've got 350 gallons and often take extra cans when I go to the far away rigs. 



Did I mention the weather? Be careful in such a small boat.



Gaffshot

Hat-Trick


----------



## jjam

> *Water Scapes (7/11/2009)*Thanks for the reply, Have 150 Merc. 2 stroke gets about 1.3 to 1.5 mpg about 120 miles round trip to be safe, cutting it kinda close to the edge, if i find flying fish in closer around 100 to 150' of water will there usally be dalphin and wahoo.


What yr make model is that 150 Merc...I hv 99' 200 hp Optimax and get 2.25 mpg and run to the edge/yellow graveland beyond regular and always come home with 1/2 tank with 100gal total capacityas well...total round trip is around 105 miles out of P-cola pass...I always bring an extra gal of oil just in case but never had to use it while out...

Best advice so far is pick your best weather days....and make sure you hv sea tow for added peace of mind...

Jimmy


----------



## bubu1234

I went out today to the nipple and noaa stated 1' to 2'. It was more like 2' to 4'. Like I stated in an earlier post to pick your days. I should have followed my own advise today. I was in a 21 cc and a storm came out of nowhere and the seas picked up to 4' to 6'.Anyway, we caught a few blackfin and lost a few wahoo. Caught a couple of grouper bottom fishing at 400'.


----------



## eddy2419

You should get better mileage than what you stated. Invest in a flo scan. Carry a cheap calculator and write down the different MPG and GPH at different RPM's. There can be a huge difference in GPH when you start trying to plane. Back off the throttles a bit when you get near that. Your boat would probably start getting really poor trolling economy at 8+MPH. Also check for most efficient cruise speed going out. I had a 21 with carbed 150 that held 85 gallons and did not need extra fuel for the nipple from OB even though I carried 3 5 gallon containers just in case.



The flo scan will also keep up with how much fuel you. Fuel gauges are pretty much useless for that. To plan the trip think MPG heading out and in. Think GPH for trolling time. For example 80 miles out and in @ 2 MPG= 40 gals. 8 hours trolling at 5GPH = 40, total 80 which gives 20% margin. Be sure to calibrate the flo scan.



If yours is EFI this may be close to what you may get. 



http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...in_otb_2StrokePerf_OX666_150hp_0114-CEN-Z.pdf



If carbed 



http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...oke_hpmidport_bss_dys-polar2100cc-150txrc.pdf


----------

